
An Exploration of Identity - mmvvaa
http://www.r3cev.com/blog/2017/4/25/an-exploration-of-identity
======
brighton36
This company pivoted from blockchain to "Distributed Ledger Technology". Now
it's pivoting to identity? Blockchain companies are snakeoil.

